# Mmmmm...donuts



## RVT1K (Oct 24, 2021)

We tossed some stale donuts out on the lawn and this guy found them.

Shot through a window.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

C'mon man! It's bad enough that some cops can't run. You want to disable squirrels, too? lol!


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> C'mon man! It's bad enough that some cops can't run. You want to disable squirrels, too? lol!



These guys are getting an all-day cardio workout. I think they'll be just fine and besides they need to put on a little for winter here unlike down south by you. It got down to the mid 30's here last night.

I didn't think the squirrels would eat them, they typically avoid sweet stuff. I was expecting a fox, skunk, or racoon.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> These guys are getting an all-day cardio workout. I think they'll be just fine and besides they need to put on a little for winter here unlike down south by you. It got down to the mid 30's here last night.
> 
> I didn't think the squirrels would eat them, they typically avoid sweet stuff. I was expecting a fox, skunk, or racoon.


I didn't want to make a big deal out of this nor give you a hard time, that's why I said what I said half jokingly but the thing is, human food, especially sweets, can be like poison to a wild animal. If you don't know for sure it's safe for them it's best not to feed them. Have a great day, bud. Here's a good read I'm sure you can appreciate.





						USDA APHIS | Don't Feed the Wildlife
					






					www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Mmmmmm, donuts! Lots of folks here will leave bags of donuts at their hunting stands, so that the whitetails get used to coming into the area. Sort of a fine line between that and baiting.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Mmmmmm, donuts! Lots of folks here will leave bags of donuts at their hunting stands, so that the whitetails get used to coming into the area. Sort of a fine line between that and baiting.




And let's not forget about the salt licks. If it isn't bow season here, it will be soon.

We don't often toss food out skunks can be an issue here sometimes, people not far from me can also have black bears. There are those who claim putting birdseed out also creates problems and skews population balances. Then there are the domestic cats and dogs creating unnatural pressures.


----------

